# Can't authorize, smart cards, etc.



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

I bought my 921 from a Dish Network authorized dealer in another state a few months ago. The unit was his demo, and he told me that my first activation would be as a new unit. As a courtesy (because I helped him with a shipping mixup) he said he would leave his authorization on (full movies,etc.) for a few months free.

The other night, it de-authorized, so a called Dish to activate it with my account on my old 510. They informed me that there was money owing on the account ($60). Turns out that he went out of business or died; his phone is disconnected, both personal and business. Dish won't let me pay his bill, and said that he has to deactivate the unit even if he died????? They told me to get a lawyer!

I am in a catch 22. I even tried putting my smart card from my 510 in the 921 but it said that it wasn't the right card for the receiver. Are the cards coded for a specific receiver? Can I buy one of the cards offered for sale on Ebay? Any other suggestions?

Help!


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

darth said:


> I bought my 921 from a Dish Network authorized dealer in another state a few months ago. The unit was his demo, and he told me that my first activation would be as a new unit. As a courtesy (because I helped him with a shipping mixup) he said he would leave his authorization on (full movies,etc.) for a few months free.
> 
> The other night, it de-authorized, so a called Dish to activate it with my account on my old 510. They informed me that there was money owing on the account ($60). Turns out that he went out of business or died; his phone is disconnected, both personal and business. Dish won't let me pay his bill, and said that he has to deactivate the unit even if he died????? They told me to get a lawyer!
> 
> ...


You might try CSR (Customer Service Roulette) to see if you can get this resolved, but your best bet is to mail copies of your sales receipts and invoices and enclose a check for the outstanding bill. Send it certified mail, return receipt requested, give them a week or so to process it, then start the phone calls again.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Normally the smartcard is married to the receiver so you can't just stick any smartcard you want in it. Dishnetwork can re-register a smartcard to any receiver.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Just do NOT tell them that you've had showroom authorization all this time!

If you have to pay the $60, you've still come out ahead. 

If no joy from standard CSRs (likely), send a polite email to [email protected]


----------



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> Just do NOT tell them that you've had showroom authorization all this time!
> 
> If you have to pay the $60, you've still come out ahead.
> 
> If no joy from standard CSRs (likely), send a polite email to [email protected]


The email to ceo worked. I received a call that day and they activated my unit and didn't even require me to pay the $60!!!! Thanks for the answer.


----------

